# PAS tugs and their funnel markings



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been told that PAS tugs (and possibly other PAS vessels) operated with different coloured funnel bands,and that each denoted the port or locality they were controlled from.

Can anyone confirm this,and say what the colours were,for which port,and even show colour photos that would confirm this??

I am still looking forward to seeing onboard photos of the Sea Giant and Capable class tugs,as posted in another thread in ship research,again any help would be appreciated. 

I am interested in any other information concerning PAS tugs-I can find no written account of this service,perhaps a Ships Monthly or something covered this sometime??

Thanks in advance


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Not really Molly. PAS Tugs and other craft usually had a Blue band around the funnel with black top and likewise around the black hulls. Of course the Ammunition Tugs and barges and armament carriers had the Red Band. When the RMAS came into being the Blue band on the funnel was removed to leave a black top and then a white band around the black hulls. I don't think there were Dockyard ID colours.


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi
Blue band = Captain of Dockyards dept.
Red Band = RN Armament Depot.
Green Band=Victualling Dept.
White Band or White Disc with black centre=Naval stores dept

Hope info of use and is taken from book 'Fifty years of naval tugs' by Bill Hannan. ISBN 0-907771-25-4
TUG


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

for info on p.a.s tugs try to get the book 50 YEARS OF NAVAL TUGS by bill hannan it costs £4.95 i picked up a copy on the net for £ 5 p&p all in


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Seem to remember that the 'Empre Lucy' and 'Empire Race' which were based at Harwich with the Reserve Fleet in the 1950's had the normal black topped, dark buff funnel but with a red letter R on it.
Peter4447


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Peter
I think you will find that this was the funnel colours of Rowbothams, who managed the two Empire's whilst they were at Harwich.
TUG


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

thamestug said:


> Peter
> I think you will find that this was the funnel colours of Rowbothams, who managed the two Empire's whilst they were at Harwich.
> TUG


Hi Tug
Very many thanks indeed for that - Rowbotham's tankers often visited Harwich/Ipswich but I had no idea that they were involved with these two tugs, I always assumed that the R stood for Reserve. I am most grateful to you for the info.
Kind regards
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

very few colour pics of P.A.S. tugs around i have collected a few for my own private album and have only two colour ones out of 100 plus pictures.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

thamestug said:


> Peter
> I think you will find that this was the funnel colours of Rowbothams, who managed the two Empire's whilst they were at Harwich.
> TUG


Confirmed in Rev A Huckett's book 'Rowbotham'. 
Andy


----------

